# skim coat on top of concrete?



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

If you skim coat the entire thing, it will crack and start falling off pretty quick.

You can probably fill in the chipped areas with concrete and use a bonding agent, but the patches will probably pop out eventually if they're particularly shallow.


----------

